# Best time of year to catch Spanish from Bob Sikes/Pickens pier?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

They around now? What time of year is the best to get at em ? Do they favor certain water temps? Thank you in advance.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Now. Try to net small lys


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> Now. Try to net small lys


Hey thanks for the response. Should they be around for a bit?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

They should be. I have not been in awhile. When I did usually you’ll find the lys at the first three piling. Small long shank j hook.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> They should be. I have not been in awhile. When I did usually you’ll find the lys at the first three piling. Small long shank j hook.


Thank you, sir


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The bigger fish are in the bays now, use a heavy mono or fluorocarbon leader. Usually 50lb or 60lb. Loonngg shank hook. No weight. Just pitch them out into the current. Let the current take the bait for you. Kings start showing up in the bay as well. Hard tail under a balloon can get you a smoker king 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> The bigger fish are in the bays now, use a heavy mono or fluorocarbon leader. Usually 50lb or 60lb. Loonngg shank hook. No weight. Just pitch them out into the current. Let the current take the bait for you. Kings start showing up in the bay as well. Hard tail under a balloon can get you a smoker king
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Thanks for the info. I was planning on going to Sikes in the morning and messing around for a bit with some Gotchas and maybe a bubble rig. Think I stand a chance at some Spanish? I really want to make some dip haha


----------



## Tlachtga (Sep 13, 2021)

PompChaser315 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was planning on going to Sikes in the morning and messing around for a bit with some Gotchas and maybe a bubble rig. Think I stand a chance at some Spanish? I really want to make some dip haha


A gotcha plug should be more than fine, but if money allows, try to get a few variety of colors to see which they're enjoying more at the moment but the metallic 7/8oz to 1oz one should be just fine. Spoons also work as well, if you got a jerkbait they also like taking that as well.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerk bait on a bubble rig will work. Gotchas n spoons will work. Cast net some alwives if you can. I get a 5 gallon bucket full. Crush a had full with your hand and chum it up keep them in the current 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for all of the suggestions , fellas. I really appreciate it! One more question if you don't mind. Are Spanish leader shy? I was planning on using a thin uncoated wire leader with the gotchas but I am reading conflicting information. In your experience will this affect my chances? Only reason I ask is I have the wire on hand but don't have any heavy mono/fluorocarbon and don't really want to go to the store haha. I will if I have to though. Thanks again!


----------



## Tlachtga (Sep 13, 2021)

PompChaser315 said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions , fellas. I really appreciate it! One more question if you don't mind. Are Spanish leader shy? I was planning on using a thin uncoated wire leader with the gotchas but I am reading conflicting information. In your experience will this affect my chances? Only reason I ask is I have the wire on hand but don't have any heavy mono/fluorocarbon and don't really want to go to the store haha. I will if I have to though. Thanks again!


I would say they are more reluctant with heavier metal wire lines but any thick mono/flouro should be fine but you'll have to check pretty regularly after strikes and stuff for knicks and stuff. You CAN use braided wire leader and should be fine just use smaller diameter ones if possible. I've seen results on both wire and mono/flouro leader so use what ya got and it'll be fine just be ready to adapt if need be is all haha. With mono and flouro though, I would not go any less than 40lb or risk getting cut off.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Tlachtga said:


> I would say they are more reluctant with heavier metal wire lines but any thick mono/flouro should be fine but you'll have to check pretty regularly after strikes and stuff for knicks and stuff. You CAN use braided wire leader and should be fine just use smaller diameter ones if possible. I've seen results on both wire and mono/flouro leader so use what ya got and it'll be fine just be ready to adapt if need be is all haha. With mono and flouro though, I would not go any less than 40lb or risk getting cut off.


And keep your lure hauling butt you can't hardly out run them with a reel and most of the time they wont have time to pick up on your leader. And lot of times Spanish will not hit a lure unless it is smoking


----------



## Tlachtga (Sep 13, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> And keep your lure hauling butt you can't hardly out run them with a reel and most of the time they wont have time to pick up on your leader. And lot of times Spanish will not hit a lure unless it is smoking


Indeed, but I've had some stupidly wild success on a small 1/8th oz Rooster Tail spinner jig too for the more finicky ones but thats playing a dangerous game lol. Gotta learn what they want for the day though, sometimes wthey want it blazing hot, sometimes they wanna look before they take.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> And keep your lure hauling butt you can't hardly out run them with a reel and most of the time they wont have time to pick up on your leader. And lot of times Spanish will not hit a lure unless it is smoking


That was my thought process as well. We will see what happens


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

PompChaser315 said:


> That was my thought process as well. We will see what happens


post up how it goes


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> post up how it goes


Forgot to post my trip results. Ended up going to Sikes about a week after I posted this thread. First day I packed light and went armed with a few Gotchas. Got skunked while watching others pull in Spanish hand over fist using LYs. Picked the brain of a nice gentleman for a bit and went back the next day a little more prepared. I never fish live bait and haven't owned a cast net in years, so I brought down a few small sabikis and was hoping for the best. Got there at the butt crack and the wind was blowing pretty good and it was cold as shit. Only me and one other guy (James) on the pier at that time. We got to talkin a bit then I headed on down the pier cause I didn't want to be all up in his space. Sun was comin up around that time and I was getting my sabikis ready when I hear a whistle. He threw the net one time and netted at least 300 LY and called me down to tell me to take as many as I wanted. I was so thankful haha. I ended up moving down next to him and we shot the shit for a few hours. We both limited out in about 3 hours and left them biting. They were getting smashed all up and down the pier that day, lots of people walking with their limits. Was a great day and I learned a lot from him about fishing that pier. We made some killer patties and smoked dip!


----------



## Tlachtga (Sep 13, 2021)

PompChaser315 said:


> Forgot to post my trip results. Ended up going to Sikes about a week after I posted this thread. First day I packed light and went armed with a few Gotchas. Got skunked while watching others pull in Spanish hand over fist using LYs. Picked the brain of a nice gentleman for a bit and went back the next day a little more prepared. I never fish live bait and haven't owned a cast net in years, so I brought down a few small sabikis and was hoping for the best. Got there at the butt crack and the wind was blowing pretty good and it was cold as shit. Only me and one other guy (James) on the pier at that time. We got to talkin a bit then I headed on down the pier cause I didn't want to be all up in his space. Sun was comin up around that time and I was getting my sabikis ready when I hear a whistle. He threw the net one time and netted at least 300 LY and called me down to tell me to take as many as I wanted. I was so thankful haha. I ended up moving down next to him and we shot the shit for a few hours. We both limited out in about 3 hours and left them biting. They were getting smashed all up and down the pier that day, lots of people walking with their limits. Was a great day and I learned a lot from him about fishing that pier. We made some killer patties and smoked dip!
> View attachment 1084204


Nliiice, good to see you have a good run there.


----------

